# Carrington area?



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Are there much for pheasants around Carrington this year? Huntable numbers worth the time? I will be in the area and wondering if I can get the dog on some birds.

PM me if you don't want to post on here. Any info appreciated.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I've heard around Lonetree wildlife Management Area is good again but thats over by Harvey. Sounds like around Carrington is spotty but a few around.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Carrington has traditionally NOT been a real good pheasant area. It is pretty decent grouse country.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I realize it is kind of on the fringe as far as pheasants go, just wondering what folks were seeing as far as birds in the area this fall. We actually hunted down around Arrowwood refuge a couple years ago and did suprisingly well.


----------

